

What it's like to have sex with someone with Asperger's - jancona
http://blog.penelopetrunk.com/2010/11/18/what-its-like-to-have-sex-with-someone-with-aspergers/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+BrazenCareerist+%28Brazen+Careerist+-+by+Penelope+Trunk%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
TamDenholm
This was a really interesting read, its actually quite refreshing reading
something with such bluntness.

I wish the world could take a page from people with Aspergers, i'd get along
in life better without all the mind games, unspoken rules and social
etiquette.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Just a hypothesis, but ...

Perhaps that just means that you're closer to the Aspie end of the spectrum.
Perhaps most people in the world actually _like_ the mind games, the unspoken
rules and the social etiquette. It's true that many don't, but it's certainly
true that some do.

~~~
TamDenholm
It wouldnt at all surprise me if i was, i share many of the same
characteristics but on a more subtle level.

